# Homemade bread, your favorite recipe?



## Jessica_Morris

What's your favorite type of bread to make at home?,


----------



## Aunt Bea

I grew up with a basic white bread recipe.

The basic white bread can be used for bread, rolls, cinnamon rolls, pizza etc...

2 T butter or oil
2 t salt
2 T sugar or honey
1 cup hot milk
1 cup hot water
1 package dry yeast
1/4 cup warm water
6 cups, more or less, AP flour or bread flour.

Put yeast into a small bowl with 1/4 cup warm water, 110-115 degrees F, for about 5 minutes and let it foam.  In a large mixing bowl put the hot milk, hot water, salt, sugar and shortening and let it cool to lukewarm, add yeast and 3 cups of flour and beat until smooth.  Continue adding flour until a soft dough begins to form, dump onto a board and continue kneading 6 to 8 minutes, gradually adding just enough flour to give you a smooth, elastic, soft, slightly sticky dough.  Put the dough into a greased bowl and cover loosely with a clean dish towel, let rise until double in bulk. Deflate the dough and shape into 2 loaves, place in greased pans, cover and allow to double in bulk.  Bake in a 425 degree preheated oven for 15 minutes and then reduce heat to 375 and bake for another 30-40 minutes.  Remove from pans, grease tops with butter or paint them with milk and allow to cool on a wire rack.

This is good if made with the water that potatoes are boiled in and even a cup of so of mashed potato added with the liquid ingredients.  You can also use a cup or so of leftover cooked oatmeal.  A bench scraper makes the job of kneading by hand much easier also greasing your hands with a little butter or oil makes the job a little easier.  Good luck!


----------



## bakechef

The starch from potatoes works so well in bread, gives it a wonderfully soft texture.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My most favorite recipe, I have lost.  It was for a wonderful oatmeal bread.


----------



## bakechef

It may not be the same but King Arthur Flour's oatmeal bread is fantastic.

Back-of-the-Bag Oatmeal Bread: King Arthur Flour


----------



## jennyema

You cannot go wrong with the NYT no-knead bread recipe.

Crusty, rustic, nice holes (teehee) and delicious.

Plus -- easy as heck.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html?_r=0


----------



## Dawgluver

^^This.  Even I can make it!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Two more easy recipes.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f153/cuban-bread-75507.html

This one was sort of a fad in the 70's, very good with a salad or soup meal.

Dilly Bread Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> It may not be the same but King Arthur Flour's oatmeal bread is fantastic.
> 
> Back-of-the-Bag Oatmeal Bread: King Arthur Flour



Thanks, BC!  Nope not the same but sounds good.  The one I made had cups of oatmeal and molasses.  And it was a back of the bag recipe.  I can't even remember the name of the company that made the rolled oats.


----------



## Jessica_Morris

Thanks you guys for sharing your different types of bread. DH bought me a bread maker for Christmas so I've been putting it to good use. So far I've made 2 loaves of raisin bread, white bread and cinnamon rolls. The cinnamon rolls didn't turn out the best. Used the bread maker to make the dough but it came out like a liquid after it had been kneaded. Guess I'll have to try those again. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CharlieD

I need to start using my bread machine. It's been seating in garage for ever.


----------



## mmyap

My favorite beer batter bread:





3 cups flour *(sifted!!!!!)*
3 teaspoons baking powder (omit if using Self-Rising Flour)
1 teaspoon salt (omit if using Self-Rising Flour)
1/4 cup sugar
1 (12 ounce) can beer at room temp., I like to use brown ale but whatever floats your boat will work
1/4 cup melted butter 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Mix dry ingredients and beer. Pour into a greased loaf loaf pan. Pour the melted butter over mixture. Bake 1 hour, remove from pan and cool for at least 15 minutes.

That's the basic recipe but I like to add shredded cheese and herbs or green onions.

Very delicious!


----------



## mmyap

Cottage Cheese Dill Bread

1 tbsp. instant yeast
1/4 cup warm water
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. minced fresh onion
1 tbsp. of fresh dill, minced (I just use a good squirt of the dill-in-a-tube stuff.)
1 1/2 tbsp. salt
1/8 tsp. baking soda
1 egg
1 tsp. olive oil
3 to 3 1/2 cups bread flour (It depends on how wet your cottage cheese is and how humid your weather is.  I live in the tropics so I usually need the extra flour.)

Dissolve yeast in the warm water in your mixing bowl.  Use the paddle attachment to start.  Add all the ingredients except your flour and mix that together.  Change to your dough hook and start adding the flour one cup at a time until you have a soft dough that clears the side of the mixing bowl.  Knead on low speed for 5 to 6 minutes.  

Transfer dough to a oiled bowl and cover with a tea towel or cling wrap.  Let rise for 1 1/2 hours.  After dough has doubled punch down and shape into loaf.  Place loaf in a greased loaf pan and let rise again for 30 to 45 minutes.  

When dough has again doubled bake at 350 degree's for 30 minutes.  At the 30 minute mark cover the dough loosely with foil and continue to bake for another 15-20 minutes.  Let cool for 5 minutes before removing from pan.

This is the best bread for a meatloaf sandwich!


----------



## Jessica_Morris

I've noticed a lot of bread recipes normally call for Bread Flour. What's the difference between using Bread Flour, Self Rising Flour or All purpose flour?!


----------



## GotGarlic

Jessica_Morris said:


> I've noticed a lot of bread recipes normally call for Bread Flour. What's the difference between using Bread Flour, Self Rising Flour or All purpose flour?!



Here's a good article that describes the differences: http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/bakingdesserts/p/wheatflour.htm


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My most favorite recipe, I have lost. It was for a wonderful oatmeal bread.


I like oatmeal bread too. Great with soup, among other things. Haven't made it in ages, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Mad Cook

Jessica_Morris said:


> I've noticed a lot of bread recipes normally call for Bread Flour. What's the difference between using Bread Flour, Self Rising Flour or All purpose flour?!



Bread flour, or strong flour is made from hard wheat with high gluten (in Britain it mainly comes from Canada). As I understand it, it's stronger than American all-purpose flour which is stronger than British plain flour. It's best used for yeast baking - bread, pizza, etc.

Self raising flour is a "soft" flour which is used a lot in home-baking in the UK. It has chemical raising agents added to it before packing and is used mostly for cakes. Do not exceed the sell-by date as the raising agents can loose their potency.

Plain flour is also a "soft" flour, (used in the UK at least) for pastry, cakes if you prefer to add your own baking powder, and sauces, etc. 

The above is an over simplification. This might help:

Flour - Kitchen Dictionary - Food.com


----------



## Grannys42

Bread flour has a higher gluten content than all purpose flour. We don't have all purpose flour in Australia, it's called plain flour. Self raising flour has baking powder added. I always buy plain flour and just add the rising agent, that way, I never run out of flour.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Grannys42

My favourite bread ( at this moment) is rye and caraway seed bread. My hubby even eats it with marmalade. No accounting for taste, is there?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love marmalade on caraway rye.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love marmalade on caraway rye.



I love marmalade, I love caraway rye, hey, why not?


----------



## buckytom

what makes a marmalade a marmalade as opposed to a preserve, jam or jelly?

just curious.


----------



## Grannys42

*Rye bread*

G'day PrincessFiona, always plenty of bread and marmalade at my place. Next time you're passing through Queensland, stop in and visit. Always welcome a cuppa and a chat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

mmyap said:


> My favorite beer batter bread


Just made this for the first time about a week ago.  I have a friend who sells Tastefully Simple products. Every time she posts an image of this stuff I think "gotta make that bread". Not, however, with an $8 box mix. 

It was quick and easy to make, very tasty too. Unfortunately, any time saved because it was quick was spent washing beer off the kitchen sink window and part of the wall next to it.  Won't be opening canned beer again.


----------



## Grannys42

*Marmalade*

Marmalade is made with predominantly citrus, sliced or in chunks, and set with there own pectin.


----------



## Caslon

A bit off topic maybe, but why does the French bread baked at my supermarket look   good, but when you cut it up to eat, it's like foam rubber inside?  Isn't it supposed to have some "texture" or something?  I guess that's why restaurants have such good rolls to eat while you wait for your food, they put some effort into it. I can't  stand the stuff they bake at my local supermarkets now.  UGh! Foam rubber bread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Our niece shared this recipe with me
some butter and homemade Meyer Lemon Marmalade and you're golden!


----------



## GotGarlic

Grannys42 said:


> Marmalade is made with predominantly citrus, sliced or in chunks, and set with there own pectin.



And there's lots of citrus peel in it, which makes it very bitter, to me. Not my favorite flavor.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Grannys42 said:


> G'day PrincessFiona, always plenty of *bread and marmalade* at my place. Next time you're passing through Queensland, stop in and visit. Always welcome a cuppa and a chat.



Your comment made me think of these sweet rolls.

Orange Sweet Rolls Recipe : Ree Drummond : Food Network

Next time you are messing about with a batch of bread dough cut off a hunk and make a small pan of these.  Think of it as more of a  process than a recipe!


----------



## Grannys42

Sounds delicious. Making bread tomorrow, so I'll try some. Marmalade can be bitter but it depends on the type of citrus used. In my pantry at the moment, I have mandarin, three fruit, cumquat and sweet orange, all sweet marmalade. We grow all our own fruit and veggies. The bitter marmalade is made with Seville oranges I do believe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking on making Key Lime Marmalade...have a serious lime thing going on in the Shrek household, been switching all citrus in recipes to lime.

Thanks for the invite Grannys42.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thinking on making Key Lime Marmalade...have a serious lime thing going on in the Shrek household, been switching all citrus in recipes to lime.
> 
> Thanks for the invite Grannys42.



_Put the lime in the coconut and drink 'em both together
       Put the lime in the coconut and then you'll feel better
       Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up
       You put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up
       You put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up    _


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A little Nilsson in the morning...perfect!


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> what makes a marmalade a marmalade as opposed to a preserve, jam or jelly?
> 
> just curious.



As I understand it, marmalade is made with any type of citrus using the flesh and the peel.

I'd say marmalade is a specific type of preserve.

Preserves are made with bigger pieces of fruit.

Jams tend to have smaller fruit solids.

Jellys contain no solids, just the jelled juice.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

We've been making this 100% whole wheat bread for about 10 years in our Zojiruchi bread machine.  I have the exact ingredients memorized but can't tell you a thing about baking times or temperatures but I'm sure this can be done by hand using a loaf pan.  We grind our own flour from red winter wheat with a flour mill which gives an incredible fresh result.  Because it has no preservatives, it dries out quickly.  So, we then make what I consider the world's best French toast with it.  When the loaf gets too small to do much with my wife make fantastic salad croutons with the rest. 

1 1/3 cups warm water
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup raw clover honey
4 level cups flour
2 tsp of salt
1 tbsp dry yeast
1 egg

In a large bowl, combine and mix well with a whisk the water, oil, honey, egg, salt, and yeast until it is all dissolved.  Add flour cup-by-cup until it can be handled and kneaded.  Knead for about 5+ mins and set back into the large bowl which has been cleaned and slightly oiled.  Let rise, covered, for about 1-2 hours.  It doesn't have to double but should significantly increase in volume.  Knead down again and shape into a log and put into a LARGE bread pan. (this makes a BIG loaf of bread)  Let rise until almost doubled.  Put in 350 degree oven anywhere from 30 to 35 mins.  Caution!  If your digestive system is not used to this much fiber it would be a good idea to hang around home until you find out how this bread affects your alimentary canal, if you know what I mean.

PS-I cannot say enough about the performance of my Zojirushi bread machine which I have had for over 10 years.  Fantastic performance and durability.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> And there's lots of citrus peel in it, which makes it very bitter, to me. Not my favorite flavor.


I agree, nasty stuff. We had a jar of marmalade in the pantry for years. Neither one of us likes the stuff and neither one of us knew how it got there. We must have thrown it out. It seems to be gone.


Grannys42 said:


> Sounds delicious. Making bread tomorrow, so I'll try some. Marmalade can be bitter but it depends on the type of citrus used. In my pantry at the moment, I have mandarin, three fruit, cumquat and sweet orange, all sweet marmalade. We grow all our own fruit and veggies. The bitter marmalade is made with Seville oranges I do believe.


That's the stuff that is intentionally bitter. Every marmalade I have ever tasted was either bitter or a bit bitter and far too sweet, in an attempt to cover up the bitter. Some of us taste bitter a lot more than other people.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

On our trip to England, all of the B & B's featured lime marmalade for their famous breakfasts.  That stuff was the BEST marmalade I have ever tasted.


----------



## buckytom

thanks for the info on marmalade gran, gg, and andy.

when i was growing up, we always had orange marmalade in our house as my dad loves the stuff. i hated it when it was a kid. 
when we were on vacation in lake placid recently, we ordered a room service breakfasts that came with tiny jars of orange marmalade. my wife and son now love the stuff as well. 

give me peach or strawberry preserves, anyday.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> thanks for the info on marmalade gran, gg, and andy.
> 
> when i was growing up, we always had orange marmalade in our house as my dad loves the stuff. i hated it when it was a kid.
> when we were on vacation in lake placid recently, we ordered a room service breakfasts that came with tiny jars of orange marmalade. my wife and son now love the stuff as well.
> 
> give me peach or strawberry preserves, anyday.



Same here, bucky. I bought orange marmalade to use in a recipe - never had it growing up - and it's practically inedible for me. Now, strawberry preserves - oh, yum!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Orange marmalade and cream cheese spread on whole wheat bread makes a nice simple tea sandwich.


----------



## buckytom

do i have to hold my pinkie out when i eat them?


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> do i have to hold my pinkie out when i eat them?



What else were ya gonna do with it?


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Your comment made me think of these sweet rolls.
> 
> Orange Sweet Rolls Recipe : Ree Drummond : Food Network
> 
> Next time you are messing about with a batch of bread dough cut off a hunk and make a small pan of these.  Think of it as more of a  process than a recipe!


I'm going to have to give that recipe a try. The bakery in the small town where my grandma lived made this "orange ring" which was baked in an angel food pan. We have tried to copycat that recipe many times, but did not think to use marmalade. My grandma would go to the bakery and bring the "orange rolls" home in a white box tied with string...one of those elusive food memories.


----------



## Kathleen

King Arthur has wonderful bread recipes.  So far, my favorite is the Honey-Oat Bread for the Pain-de-mie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going to have to give that recipe a try. The bakery in the small town where my grandma lived made this "orange ring" which was baked in an angel food pan. We have tried to copycat that recipe many times, but did not think to use marmalade. My grandma would go to the bakery and bring the "orange rolls" home in a white box tied with string...one of those elusive food memories.



When we made orange rolls, we would chop the marmalade into small bits and spread on the sweet dough with chopped walnuts.  Bake and drizzle with orange flavored glaze when cooled.


----------



## Grannys42

This looks good. Will try it next week for a change. I use honey in cooking instead of sugar as we used to have bee hives and I love the taste.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I need to start using my bread machine. It's been seating sitting in the garage for ever.



Well, if you aren't going to use it, then send it here to me.


----------

